# Ecran fissuré Macbook Pro 13'



## Maxime D. (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir,

Je suis en pleine panique. Je reviens d'un week-end à Londres, ou j'ai bien évidemment emmené mon mb.
En arrivant dans le train, énorme surprise en sortant le mb de sa house be ez. L'écran est fissuré. Incompréhension totale, je pense que le "choc" a du être causé quand j'ai laisser mes bagages à la bagagerie de l'hotel ou j'avais passé la nuit. La coque du portable n'a absolument aucun impact.

Voici quelques photos de l'état de l'écran:

http://img64.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=cimg0709.jpg

J'ai acheté ce macbook en aout 2009 sur l'applestore, il est donc encore sous garantie.
Mais j'ai pu lire que la garantie Apple ne prenait pas en compte les accidents. En fouillant un peu sur la toile, j'ai aussi vu que les prix des réparations était exorbitant (600/700e).
Je suis étudiant, et j'ai déjà cassé ma tirelire pour me payer un macbook. C'est mon seule outil de travail :s.
Je ne sais pas quoi faire, est-il possible qu'il passe sous garantie ?
Puis-je faire jouer une assurance pour couvrir les réparations ? Si oui laquelle ?

Merci pour vos futurs réponse, Maxime D.


----------



## prim's.-.Mac (25 Janvier 2010)

salut,
ton histoire c'est "pas de chance"....maintenant tu peux regarder avec ton assurance, en tout cas en suisse c'est comme ça, où il pourrait y avoir une clause d'assurance matériel éventuellement. ou si tu as une assurance ménage aussi je crois que ça prends en charge.

bonne chance!!


----------



## Maxime D. (25 Janvier 2010)

Je reviens de l'AppleStore du Louve.
Rien n'a y faire, la fissure est considérer comme accidentel et n'est pas couvert par la garantie. Devis évalué à 360 pour changer juste la vitre, la dalle est intacte.
Mauvaise expérience, je vais essayer de faire jouer une assurance responsabilité civile.


----------



## dambo (26 Janvier 2010)

Tu nous tiens au courant 
Histoire de savoir si il y a possibilité de voir avec l'assurance si ça nous arrive


----------



## p.boussaguet (26 Janvier 2010)

Si ce n'est "que" la vitre et que la dalle est intacte, tu pourrais aussi essayer de réparer ça toi même. Tu trouves sur la baie ou autres des vitres pour MBP 13" pour sûrement moins que 360. Creuse un peu Youtube, il y a quelques vidéo expliquant comment ôter la vitre et la replacer ... Il va falloir investir dans un décapeur thermique.


----------



## Ralph_ (26 Janvier 2010)

oui mais bye bye sa garantie si il ne fait pas réparer par apple

essaye d'aller faire un devis dans un centre technique agréer pour voir

sinon, tente par toi même : http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repair/Installing-MacBook-Pro-13-Inch-Unibody-Front-Display-Glass/1425/1


----------



## Joachim du Balay (26 Janvier 2010)

niveau de difficulté: très difficile...
sur la baie, la vitre est à 150 &#8364;, sinon  il y *ce site* qui propose le remplacement en 24h pour 250 &#8364;...


----------



## Maxime D. (27 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour vos réponses.
L'option de réparer la vitre moi même n'est pas envisageable pour le simple faite que celà fait sauter le rester de la garantie, sachant que j'ai acheter à AppleCare je ne vais pas m'y aventurer.

J'ai appelé l'hôtel hier et l'assurance devrait prend le relais. Au cas où, je demanderai à un bon amis de faire jouer sa responsabilité civile.


----------

